# Wife with Fibromyalgia



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Some of you may have read my other posts.

This makes things really tough too. Shes got no energy and is pretty depressed. I can see why fibro causes so many marriage break-ups.

So there we have it, a wife whos natually a complete nightmare, me whos got mental health issues, and wifes whos worse because shes got fibro and issues. Great, eh?

Thing is I dont feel able to up and walk away. Especially when shes ill. It must be tough having fibro but I guess only sufferers know this.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not sure if this will help or not.

Having both M.E and Fibromyalgia I can understand why your wife has no energy and is depressed. I was diagnosed in 2004 and basically fought against the illness for the next 6 years as I didn't want it to "beat me". Then I realised this was just a waste of time and that I firstly needed to grieve for the life I once had and the dreams/life I hoped to have. Once I accepted that I couldn't "go back" I then started doing a lot of research about the condition. In my case the techniques I had been taught by so called specialists in the UK were actually doing more harm than good. Once I found information by a specialist in Canada things started to improve. Sadly I then had a major relapse four years ago and things have only just got better this year.

I recently realised that is very easy to allow my illness to consume me. The pain I was suffering dominated me so I kept my husband at arms length. When everything you do hurts, you focus on not doing things that will (potentially) make it more painful. I kept trying different ways to manage my symptoms and eventually found, for me, that doing nothing/very light tasks (rest time) until about 2pm each day then allowed me to do things like take the dogs for a walk, clean a bit of the house, etc. 

I would also suggest you both go to see her GP to see if she can be prescribed pain medication that works for her.

I hope you both manage to get some relief from your conditions and find some happiness in your lives again.


----------

